# What kind of rims are these?



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Please follow this link to Ligenfelters site and help me figure out who and what these are. Gallery | Lingenfelter Performance Engineering It's the 3rd car picture and its a yellow gto from the side. Thanks! p.s. I dont believe they are TSW Thruxtons because they seem to have different shape.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

roh drift r


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree

Look up ROH's


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!!!


----------

